# Autoroller 200 chassis failure.



## emmbeedee

I was shocked to read this account on another forum. We have a similar van but ours is a 2008 model whereas I assume the one referred to is a 2009 model. 
Does anyone know anything of this or any other failures? I shall have a good look underneath as soon as the weather improves, whenever that is. Ours did get a good bouncing on the "umpty-tumpty road" as SWMBO calls it, during our trip to Scotland last summer. (The A814 alongside Loch Long & Gare Loch). I thnk if the back end was going to fall off anywhere that would be the place. I have to say though that, so far at least, we are well pleased with ours.
I'll try & post the other account here:

19/10/09 07:06 
We purchased a brand new Autoroller 200 Low Profile in February 2009 from Brownhills of Swindon. After several attempts to get the documentation including the finance agreement and ford warranty we finally went away for a long weekend in May. Cracks appeared on the back panel of the vehicle. After inspection and only a discussion with the people Autotrail who are authorized on the warranty of the body they stated they would renew the back panel. However we knew that something was wrong with the underneath of this vehicle. Neither Brownhills, the finance company or Autotrail would give us the information on what had gone wrong with this new motorhome. It has now had an expert inspection and it is the extensions on the chassis that has not only been ill fitted, but screw-self tappet screws missing and some not even drilled. The total lack of assistance from Brownhills, their rudeness, distain and contempt has put them at number one as the worst company we have ever dealt with. It is now going to court as are seeking legal redress for the return of all monies and compensation. Our warning to anyone that has an Autoroller 200 is to get an engineers report on the extension chassis because in time (or in our case after one trip) you will find faults. These vehicles are so poorly constructed with regard to the chassis extensions that they are positively dangerous, we have confirmed this in our case by an engineers report. Trading standards have being passed the information and are looking into this matter.

Best regards,

David and Lesley Lock.

Webmasters Note:

We are sorry to hear of your problems with your new motorhome and saddened (although not surprised) to hear of Brownhills response. We would recommend contacting VOSA (the Vehicle and Operator Services Agency). They would inspect the vehicle and, if deemed appropriate, could order the recall of all similar vehicles for inspection and/or remedial action or modification.

See the VOSA "what we do" page here http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/aboutvosa/whatwedo/whatwedo.htm

Or search for recalls here http://www.vosa.gov.uk/vosa/apps/recalls/default.asp

We wish you a speedy and satisfactory resolution to these issues and hope that you are enjoying your new motorhome soon.


----------



## Triple7

*If the story about this van is totally true:* What a shocking tale, and yet again, covered in the stink that is Brownhills. :evil:

A brand new van has major structural manufacturing defects and the supplying dealer walks away. How so very Brownhills and disgusting!! I don't blame them for the vans appalling build errors, but their subsequent behaviour is the whole reason that no one should ever consider buying anything from them, let alone a motorhome.

I learnt the hard way also, so I only post hopefully to highlight to anyone else and save them the heartache. Dont buy from Brownhills!! My vans sorted now but only thanks to Peter Hambilton and some other good dealers.

Alternatively, Brownhills might like to enter their side of the story here and maybe 'engage' in proper adult dialog.
Yeh right.....I know!!
Oxymoron......Brownhills and Proper adult dialog.

and, if you read this David and Lesley........Best of luck. I really hope this works out for you.


----------



## coppo

I,m going to save myself from typing much here as i cannot think of anything that triple7 hasn't already said. Agree with you entirely on all points, from experience i may add.

Paul.


----------



## Avenonickname

Afternoon.
Just traded in my Lunar A521 with which I was very happy for an Autoroller 200 ,2009 reg as yours, having seen your post. Naturally crawled underneath to inspect the chassis extensions to the original Transit base. Have to say they're bolted throughout with chunky half inch bolts which look the business. My only minor concern is that the black paint finish is inadequate and needs either waxoil or Hammerite, which I now propose to dn a warning note, I bought my last van from Brownills (next door to West Country Motorhomes at Swindon) Avoid Brownhills like the plague, their aftersales service is absolutely appalling. The West Country guys weren't showy or pushy, just did a really good job.
Off to watch the rugby
Pete


----------



## transitional

So what are the extensions fixed on with self tappers or bolts? I have just crawled under mine to find that there seems very little supporting the rear part of body at all except a couple of short extensions that are fixed with self tappers. The whole underneath looks very badly made and designed with wiring and pipes just fastened on haphazardly and no support for the back lower trim


----------



## Avenonickname

*Chassis extensions*

Mine are definitely bolted, however be aware that the van's previous owner had a custom towbar fitted by Tyrone Snell of Penryn, and I wonder if it was they who fitted the bolts to stabilise their towbar fit. I've asked them the question and wait a response.
As there's such a big overhang on the Autoroller 200 I was considering fitting caravan type corner steadies. Any experience?
Pete


----------



## Pollyannna3

Hi I have been looking at purchasing a roller team 200 but its a 12 plate dose anyone know if they still had the chassis problem then and if so how do I check it ..... I don't want to rely on the dealer after reading the forum 
Thanks


----------



## cabby

After reading that I would not go near one myself. That also includes the dealer mentioned.Where else was there a shortage of workmanship.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Pollyannna3

I have noticed that the roller team the carado and the rimor all look the same do you think the problem will be with them all ?


----------



## Pollyannna3

Also dose anyone know if it is still a problem on the 15 plate van I have been looking at an ex hire van with 10 k miles direct from the hire company, any advice ? Greatfully received .


----------

